# Tasting Corks



## mpt1123 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello:
I need to make up about (45) 375ml bottles (http://www.finevinewines.com/p-96-5221.aspx) to use as favors for a wedding rehearsal dinner. To simplify things and avoid everyone needing a corkscrew, I want to use the Altec Tasting Corks (http://www.finevinewines.com/p-2952-4250.aspx). Do these Tasting Corks fit the 375ml bottle? Can I still use a PVC closure on top?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes they do fit the 375 just fine. PVC closures should fit as well. I just got a bag of them myself last week for my La Bodega Port. Nice handy product!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes they'll fit the 375 bottles. I would not use them for long term storage though.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 28, 2011)

I should add that I bought mine to have on hand or give away to friends to seal the port I give away after opening. I will be using #9 X 1.5 corks for original seal.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2011)

Mike, I would use 9 x 1.75, you want to age this Port a long time right?


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 28, 2011)

But all of mine is going in 375's, wouldn't that be overkill for a 375?


----------



## Goodfella (Mar 28, 2011)

I used them on mine....


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2011)

I only use 1.75's! This is something that should be aged for many years. Just my $.02!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 28, 2011)

I just ordered 1000 #9 x 1.75 so I could go either way here.......


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I could go either way ......



Mike I realize that a personal choice



but i also use 9 x 1.75's in my 375 ml bottles.


----------



## Tom (Mar 29, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I just ordered 1000 #9 x 1.75 so I could go either way here.......




Mike,
I'm surprised that you can go BOTH WAYS ! LOL


----------



## Tom (Mar 29, 2011)

runningwolf said:


> Yes they'll fit the 375 bottles. I would not use them for long term storage though.




Yep Agreed..


----------

